# Humanity at it's finest !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/10-most-ridiculous-lawsuits-2011-175104066.html

Please don't sue me over this !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not even getting started.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I read that this morning. Hate to see what the rest of the list would look like ! That's what your America is like nowadays.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and these could be our future leaders!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think we could start a class action suit against all those who didn't reply !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well on that note i am replying so i dont get sued. but then again you cant get blood from a turnip either...lmao


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Agreed. Where do we start ? LMAO


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I'll reply so I don't get sued but I'm with oneshot you wouldn't get much. It might cost you more than you'll get.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> well on that note i am replying so i dont get sued. but then again you cant get blood from a turnip either...lmao


What the author of that statement failed to realize was that the person suing him wasn't after blood....he was after turnip juice.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well turnip juice is just what i have for ya too....lol you could sue for my guns, but then again, id give ya the bullets first....lmao


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

My reply is, these nut jobs should be charged some hefty fee to file these stupid law suites. That would cut down on some of it, but it's the system that is broken. It needs to be fixed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

HowlinRed said:


> My reply is, these nut jobs should be charged some hefty fee to file these stupid law suites. That would cut down on some of it, but it's the system that is broken. It needs to be fixed.


I agree it's the system that lets them file.


----------

